# Ein Spiel mit Java programmieren, ähnlich Minecraft ;)



## CRIMIN4L (13. September 2011)

jo hey hey ho,
ich wollte mal fragen ob es im netz vllt. source codes gibts für ein spiel wie minecraft.
ich habe mein login wo man sich einloggt schon fertig. nachdem login startet die unitycraft.jar der sich in dem bin ordner befndet.
jo und ich will jetzt die jar mit hilfe von Java (Eclipse) programmieren.
Ich frage mir nur, bevor ich es anfange ob es denn schon source codes gibts.
Wenn ja, ich suche folgendes:

- Spieler ( ist ja kla das man gehen kann und springen )
- Eine Welt die sich generiert 
- Level speichern ( Das man seine welt speichern kann, ned umbedingt aber währe gut )
- Das man einen Inventar hat und das man halt blöcke sammeln kann etc.

halt solche source codes.

es gibt auch programme wie zb . untiy oder programmier sprachen, c, c#, c++ etc. .
wenn es leichtere wege gibts, bitte posten 

danke im vorraus.


----------



## SE (13. September 2011)

Zu erst solltest du uns erstmal sagen wie viel Erfahrung du auf diesem Gebiet hast und wie lange du überhaupt schon Programmierst. Es nützt dir nichts fertige Codes zu nehmen wenn du diese nicht verstehst um z.B. Bugs zu entfernen.
Außerdem dauert es Jahre bis man etwas vergleichbares geschafft hat. Der Minecraft-Entwickler hat das zwar auch hinbekommen ... doch es war für ihn auch ein langer Weg ... obwohl er jahrelange Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## sheel (14. September 2011)

CRIMIN4L hat gesagt.:


> jo und ich will jetzt die jar mit hilfe von Java (Eclipse) programmieren.
> ...
> ich habe mein login wo man sich einloggt schon fertig


Wie hast du denn den Login bis jetzt gemacht?
Und Java ist übrigens nicht an Eclipse gebunden.


CRIMIN4L hat gesagt.:


> - Spieler ( ist ja kla das man gehen kann und springen )
> - Eine Welt die sich generiert
> - Level speichern ( Das man seine welt speichern kann, ned umbedingt aber währe gut )
> - Das man einen Inventar hat und das man halt blöcke sammeln kann etc.


Wäre schön, wenn es alles schon genau für das eigene Vorhaben fertig gibt...
So gehts aber leider nicht. Muss man schon selbst was tun.


CRIMIN4L hat gesagt.:


> es gibt auch programme wie zb . untiy oder programmier sprachen, c, c#, c++ etc. .


Ja, die gibts. Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## genodeftest (14. September 2011)

Schau dir mal Mythruna, http://www.mythruna.com an. Vielleicht gibt es da source code, jedenfalls ist das Programm auf einem Weg, besser zu werden als Minecraft 
http://mythruna.com/mediawiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## thehacker (20. März 2012)

Du kannst minecraft ändern wie du willst... da brauchst du nichts neues machen...


----------

